# Winter project: CIPP Lining trailer build



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I picked up a new 8.5' x 20' trailer today. Going to be setting it up for lining over the winter. I've turned away about 10 lining jobs (calls with the direct question "do you line") this year due to not having the equipment. Cant count how many I could have tried to sell if I had it. I noted all those invoices and will be making some phone calls once I'm up and running. 

Many of you know I'm friends with Jake Saltzman from LMK Technologies (formerly First Response Drain Service) he is going to be helping me do this on a tight budget. LMK gets about $60-80K for a fully equipped turn key trailer (very bad ass trailers FYI) but I just don't have that kind of cash, and don't want to have a huge payment, nor can I afford one! I also don't need all the bells and whistles to get it up and running. I'm going to try to do most of this out of pocket and finance a very small portion towards the end. 


Here it is, hope to start buying some of the equipment soon.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This is our trailer we just got 

Good luck on ur rig. Is ther a big market in ur area ?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, we have a pretty good market. Lots of older homes in this area. Jake made very good money when he was in business. He is a little further away from the target areas too IMO.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I guess ur using lmk liners and resin along with ther inversion and roll out equipment ?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I guess ur using lmk liners and resin along with ther inversion and roll out equipment ?


That's the plan. 

I tried to PM you, wanted to ask you some questions about your setup.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> That's the plan.
> 
> I tried to PM you, wanted to ask you some questions about your setup.


 Never got it... how were u trying??


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This is our trailer we just got
> 
> Good luck on ur rig. Is ther a big market in ur area ?


Great trailer...

It's the hydra herc the hydra....lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> That's the plan.
> 
> I tried to PM you, wanted to ask you some questions about your setup.


Pm me now


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Since you are friends with Jake he can fill you in on the differences between the two systems since he had both of them, they are totally different in the liner set up, I can not write what that is because I signed an agreement. And since you are so close to ottawa you can just call in your order and have a package ready for pick up to go line with.


----------

